# Need Marriott resort advice for Hilton Head



## Debbyd57 (Jun 17, 2008)

We are thinking about an exchange into Hilton Head Island over New Years, (I know that is not the best time of the year but we have a week we are going to lose in II and that is the only time we can go and Hilton Head is the best we can pull).  Should we choose the Marriott Barony Beach Club or Marriotts SurfWatch?  Does either one have a better chance of an ocean view or more activities?  I realize that an ocean view is probably almost impossible.   I am guessing the town will be pretty well closed at that time of the year.  Is there much to do at that time of the year?  We have never been in that area.  Thanks for the advice.   Debby


----------



## Kenrabs (Jun 17, 2008)

We went last X-Mas and had a great time staying at the Grande Ocean. Being a trade it will be hard to get an ocean view room since owners will get first option. It wont be as dead as you think. Plenty of places were open minus the crowds. Weather was 60's the whole week. We are going back again this New Years to the Grande Ocean again. The Marriott resorts usually have a lot of activities all week that you can join in on.


----------



## tidefan (Jun 18, 2008)

We stayed at Heritage Club at the end of May/early June.  If you like golf, you get 2 "free" (well, you have to pay the $35 cart fee) rounds each day during your week, one of which can be at Harbour Town.  Good deal if you are a golfer.  Plus, the property is right at Harbour Town, a really good location in Sea Pines...

Also, if you don't have to be on the beach, you could probably get into Disney over at Shelter Cove...


----------



## Dave M (Jun 18, 2008)

Between Surfwatch and Barony, you can't go wrong with either. But I would go for Grande Ocean first, if you have a chance at it. You'll have your best chance of an ocean view there, especially if you call the resort two weeks in advance and ask for a high floor. All of the units have been completely renovated within the past three years, you are right on the beach and you are within a mile or so of more restaurants than you can sample in a week. 

I love HHI at that time of year. Cool comfortable weather. A walk on the beach. Cycling on the beach or the bike paths. Golf or tennis, if you are so inclined. Great food abounds; most restaurants will be open. Very peaceful, especially compared to the summer go-go season!


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 18, 2008)

I concure with Dave's post but might like to add that, on HHI, I don't think an ocean view is all that necessary. We were at Barony Beach recently and thought I'd miss having a good ocean view but, in the end, the location of the resort has become more of a factor for us when we return. 

To that end Grand Ocean may have the best of all world. I liked the location, the fact that it appears to be a larger destination resort (more so than the others) and I liked it's location towards the south end of the island. 

Barony was great and I wouldn't be disappointed with an exchange back into Barony. Surfwatch was really further off the beach but had wonderful grounds and great units (we toured the model unit). Neither of these two really offer much of a chance of an ocean view for an exchanger IMO. 

I'm not so sure I woudn't entertain the options of Marriott resorts in Harbor Town or Shelter Cove for the dining and bike trails offered there. Overall, HHI is a wonderful place to vacation and someplace we hope to return to in future years.

If you're interested, here are our photo's of our recent trip this past May to HHI and our stay at Barony Beach Club.


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 18, 2008)

Here are more pics of Barony:

http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=8192881&uid=500274

There is very little chance of ocean view at Barony. Most of the units overlook the grounds or pool. Our unit had a peek of the ocean - but I wouldn't call it ocean view. But we had a great time. Barony's units are really nice! My picture trail discusses restaurants we really enjoyed (and those we didn't) if you're interested.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 18, 2008)

Another bonus to Grande Ocean, if you can get it,  are the free auto & bike passes for Sea Pines Plantation.  Otherwise you have a $5 entry fee each time you enter Sea Pines.

Sea Pines has miles of great bike trails and Harbor Town. At Grande Ocean you're about a 5-minute bike ride away from the Sea Pines back-gate entrance.



Richard


----------



## laxmom (Jun 18, 2008)

I really don't think you could go wrong with Barony, Surf Watch or Grand Ocean.  Each has their own personality but are truly terrific resorts.  Barony is smaller and more compact - really nice units and lots of activities.  Surf Watch has showers that you can park a small car in!  The resort is a little more spread out with nice paths between buildings.  Activities are great there also.  Neither gives a lot of opportunity for ocean views - Barony has limited views because of foliage and Surf Watch because of the wetland between the units and the ocean.  Grand Ocean is really nice also.  Haven't stayed but walked the grounds.  Lots of mature growth and large resort.  The location is great if you want to be close to a lot of activities - the other two are farther north where it is quieter and there are more private residences.  I think you would be more likely to get a view of the ocean at GO.

Have a terrific trip!!


----------



## Steve A (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't really care for being in Sea Pines since there are more restaurants and more to do outside, and I hate the night time ride (it's pitch black) to get to the gates.


----------



## dmaxdmax (Jun 18, 2008)

Which is the best HHI resort for family bike rides?  (i.e. flat)

Which has the best pool?

Thanks!


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 18, 2008)

dmaxdmax said:


> Which is the best HHI resort for family bike rides?  (i.e. flat)
> 
> Which has the best pool?
> 
> Thanks!



Can't really answer your question other than to say that HHI is pretty much flat across the island.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 18, 2008)

Here is another vote for Grand Ocean.  You can ride your bikes from GO to Sea Pines Plantation and enjoy some great views of homes, golf courses and
shopping centers.


----------



## ktrick (Jun 18, 2008)

Grande Ocean is our favorite in the summer but only one small outdoor lap pool is heated so this year we have chosen SurfWatch for our Christmas trip as I believe their outdoor pools are heated.   The weather can be pretty cool in HH at Christmas but it is quite a bit warmed than Ohio and my teenagers like to swim if at all possible.


----------



## sernow (Jun 18, 2008)

Ktrick is right about the lack of heated pools at MGO (one small lap pool and the indoor pool). We went the beginning of November a few years ago, and believe me when I say the water in the unheated pools is too cold to swim in. I'd still go to MGO because of the great bike-riding available in Sea Pines and because it's so close to Coligny.

Ktrick: I'm not sure all the outdoor pools at Surfwatch are heated. I think only the pool by the beach was (although it's been awhile and I was only there to earn some MR points).


----------



## luv2vacation (Jun 18, 2008)

Sernow is right, at Surfwatch, the pool by the beach is NOT heated, but the main pool is and it is very big and really nice.  Same at Barony - pool by beach NOT heated but main pool up by clubhouse is and is quite large and very nice.

I am the odd man out here as, having stayed at all three numerous times, I prefer Surfwatch.  I LOVE the Port Royal area of HHI and love the quiet setting of Surfwatch.  We had a lovely ocean view both times we've stayed there, once in the oceanview units (overlooking main pool and then out over marshes to ocean), and another time in the oceanvista building (that's the one closest to the beach).  I love the nature setting at Surfwatch, the marshes, the boardwalk to the beach, and the HUGE park right next door.  It is also a quiet section of beach because the resort it surrounded by the park on one side and some lavish residences on the other.  Port Royal is kind of mid-island, at the heel, close to Shelter Cove and lots of restaurants and shopping.  We find great bike riding in this area, including through the park.  The kids also love to ride the bike trail (along 278, with me) down to Shelter Cove and there's a section that has a bridge that goes _under_ HWY 278, along the creek, to get over to Shelter Cove area and the mall.  They think that is _so_ cool!  There is also a miniature golf and arcade about a block away from Surfwatch.

We did stay at Barony the same week a few years ago and really liked it there, too.  It is actually fairly close to Surfwatch.  I often bike or walk from one to the other on the beach.  However, like Ellen said, there is very little chance of getting an ocean view at Barony, it is just the way the buildings are set up.  I did, though, really like the spa that is onsite there.

As for the time of year, we have traveled to HHI at least 2x per year for the last 7-8 years.  We ALWAYS go once in the summer and another time the week between Xmas and New Year's.  I PREFER the last week of the year.  Weather is great for walks on the beach, golf, tennis, bike riding, and swimming in heated pools.  There are no crowds like in the summer and we find pretty much everything open.  There are also some great after-Xmas sales at many of the local shops.

Whichever you choose, I'm sure you'll love it.  We'll be there again this year but we'll be at Island Links this time.  Usually we're at a Marriott, but we had one last RCI week that was set to expire this Feb., so we grabbed an Island Links 3 BR with a Royal Dunes trade.  We usually stay at Island Links in the summer since we own platinum there so know that we'll be happy there.  I plan on touring Savannah this trip.  We did it once before in the summer and it was so hot that I really didn't enjoy it, so we cut it short.  I'm hoping that not only will it be much nicer weather, that the city will be decorated for Xmas.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 18, 2008)

luv2vacation said:


> Sernow is right, at Surfwatch, the pool by the beach is NOT heated, but the main pool is and it is very big and really nice.  Same at Barony - pool by beach NOT heated but main pool up by clubhouse is and is quite large and very nice.
> 
> I am the odd man out here as, having stayed at all three numerous times, I prefer Surfwatch.  I LOVE the Port Royal area of HHI and love the quiet setting of Surfwatch.  We had a lovely ocean view both times we've stayed there, once in the oceanview units (overlooking main pool and then out over marshes to ocean), and another time in the oceanvista building (that's the one closest to the beach).  I love the nature setting at Surfwatch, the marshes, the boardwalk to the beach, and the HUGE park right next door.  It is also a quiet section of beach because the resort it surrounded by the park on one side and some lavish residences on the other.  Port Royal is kind of mid-island, at the heel, close to Shelter Cove and lots of restaurants and shopping.  We find great bike riding in this area, including through the park.  The kids also love to ride the bike trail (along 278, with me) down to Shelter Cove and there's a section that has a bridge that goes _under_ HWY 278, along the creek, to get over to Shelter Cove area and the mall.  They think that is _so_ cool!  There is also a miniature golf and arcade about a block away from Surfwatch.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your vote for Xmas/NYE at HHI. I tried to talk DH into a NYE exchange for Surfwatch. There's always next yr.


----------



## Debbyd57 (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  It sounds like both are typical Marriotts and we can't go wrong with either one.  Do they both have jacuzzi tubs in the units?  We are unable to get Grande Ocean as we waited too long.  It was there a month ago.  Thanks for the pictures ZAC495, it looks like you had a great time.  Debby


----------



## sernow (Jun 19, 2008)

As I recall:

Barony - jacuzzi tub in master (smaller than Grande Ocean)

Grande Ocean- jacuzzi tub in master (bigger than Barony)

Surfwatch - No jacuzzi tub, but a jetted walk-in shower big enough to wash your car in.


----------



## luv2vacation (Jun 19, 2008)

Sernow is right - no jacuzzi in Surfwatch, but the shower is *fabulous*!  I'd rather have that than a jacuzzi any day of the week.


Look at this thread 

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67626&highlight=shower

and scroll down to post #8 for a picture of the shower there (and the view from when we stayed at the oceanview building).


----------



## 1st Class (Jun 19, 2008)

The garden units at Barony offer not one but two jacuzzi tubs -- one in the master and the other in the guest bedroom.  We consider this to be a big plus for any guests that we bring along!


----------



## Judy999 (Jun 19, 2008)

*Sea Pines*

Hi there
We will be staying at Surfwatch:whoopie: 

Question:  

So the entrance to the plantation is $5 per car or per bike ?


Could we rent a bike for one week some where near Sea Pines and leave our bike there and pick it up the next day?

I am eager to learn from Tuggers.   

Thx


----------



## luv2vacation (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm not sure but I believe another TUGger said once that you could rent at Grande Ocean, I think, and then they would be right there outside of Sea Pines. They might have even said that that will get you into Sea Pines with your bike (no fee).  

However, there are a lot of places to ride around Surfwatch and you can rent bikes right there on property - so convenient.  As much fun as riding around Sea Pines is, I would rather have the bikes right there for my access all week and be able to ride around at Surfwatch with them - that's fun, too.


----------



## dashulak (Jun 20, 2008)

*Grande Ocean bike rentals & bike access to Sea Pines*



Judy999 said:


> Hi there
> So the entrance to the plantation is $5 per car or per bike ?





luv2vacation said:


> I'm not sure but I believe another TUGger said once that you could rent at Grande Ocean, I think, and then they would be right there outside of Sea Pines. They might have even said that that will get you into Sea Pines with your bike (no fee).



Only Grande Ocean occupants can rent bicycles at Grande Ocean and in turn, get a bike pass for Sea Pines.

Sea Pines prohibits anyone who isn't a resident or registered guest of Sea Pines from bringing bicycles into Sea Pines.  While you can purchase a car pass to enter Sea Pines, you cannot purchase a Sea Pines bike pass or take your bicycle into Sea Pines on your car.


----------



## luv2vacation (Jun 20, 2008)

On the contrary, we have a hitch bike rack on our SUV.  We HAVE taken our bikes into Sea Pines when NOT staying there, parked at the Harbortown parking area, and then rode our bikes around.  We payed the usual $5 daily gate pass fee to get in - no one said anything about the bikes.

I have also just ridden my bike through the open walk-in gates at the lesser-used Forest Drive (?) entrance.  Again, no one questioned us as we just rode right through the open gate.

BTW, I wasn't sure about the Grande Ocean thing, I just thought that I remembered someone saying it before.  I _am sure_ about the incidences that I mentioned above.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 20, 2008)

luv2vacation said:


> I have also just ridden my bike through the open walk-in gates at the lesser-used Forest Drive (?) entrance.  Again, no one questioned us as we just rode right through the open gate.



Luv2vacation,

I think the Sea Pines Bicycle back-entrance on South Forest Beach Drive is now a little more difficult to access. When we stayed at Grande Ocean in December 2007, we had to show our bike pass to the guard in the guard-house and he pressed a button to open the gate to allow us access.  

However, if one wants to ride the bike trails in Sea Pines - and they are lovely - it is possible to do without being a Sea Pines resident or without being a registered guest at Grande Ocean.  Simply pay the $5 Sea Pines Entry fee and rent bikes from a bike rental shop in Sea Pines. The two I'm familiar with are
Harbourtown Bike Rentals, 71 Lighthouse Road, Ph:1-843-671-6583
and South Beach Bicycle Rentals, 230 South Sea Pines Drive, Ph:1-843-671-2215.  

I think there's another bike rental shop in Sea Pines, not too far from Harbortown Bike Rentals. I don't remember the name of the shop but it's in 
the Golf rental building for the nearby golf course (and not too far from Marriott Monarch).

Richard


----------



## mlfrancis (Jun 20, 2008)

*bike rentals*

we bought at SurfWatch after staying several times at both Grande Ocean and Barony.  SurfWatch is the best resort on the island in my opinion.

You can rent your bikes at Grande Ocean, get your Sea Pines pass, and just leave your car there (and if you rent for the week, lock up the bike and leave it at GO).  They will charge the bike rental to your SurfWatch account.

The Tidemark building at SurfWatch is the closest to the Ocean that is not ocean-front.  We always ask for a high floor in that building and have a great ocean view.  It is peaceful and a very natural setting.

You'll find that some things are open - many restaurants are - during the winter season.  You can also spend a day in Savannah and drive to Beaufort.  It certainly won't be beach weather, but Hilton Head is beautiful any time of the year.


----------



## bookworm (Jun 20, 2008)

How about foliage? Are there leaves (of course some trees will always have their leaves) and flowers? Is HH as green in winter as it is in other seasons? Our kids love to collect "nature" (within reason of course - no breaking stuff off from where it belongs.)


----------



## bobcat (Jun 21, 2008)

bookworm said:


> How about foliage? Are there leaves (of course some trees will always have their leaves) and flowers? Is HH as green in winter as it is in other seasons? Our kids love to collect "nature" (within reason of course - no breaking stuff off from where it belongs.)



Be carefull of what you pick up and also take home. Chiggers are in some things. Also, pine cones have little bugs. I know people who will place them im microwave to kill bugs. Also,watch out for spiders.


----------



## bookworm (Jun 21, 2008)

bobcat said:


> Be carefull of what you pick up and also take home. Chiggers are in some things. Also, pine cones have little bugs. I know people who will place them im microwave to kill bugs. Also,watch out for spiders.



This is a good point. I didn't know about bugs in pine cones - I wonder if that's true in the north too? We didn't encounter spiders but I'm sure that would slow down my daughter some. We collected some spanish moss last year and then heard about the chiggers - I was glad we had left the collection on the porch! Actually, anything we collect stays on the porch for a day and then magically "disappears" and only the shells, etc. come home.


----------



## jme (Jun 21, 2008)

*Hilton Head Marriotts....the big three*



mlfrancis said:


> we bought at SurfWatch after staying several times at both Grande Ocean and Barony.  SurfWatch is the best resort on the island in my opinion.
> 
> You can rent your bikes at Grande Ocean, get your Sea Pines pass, and just leave your car there (and if you rent for the week, lock up the bike and leave it at GO).  They will charge the bike rental to your SurfWatch account.
> 
> ...



Only owners/occupants at Grande Ocean can rent bikes there, and that is the official word from the spa desk at GO, which I just called to verify the policy. You DEFINITELY cannot get a Sea Pines Pass unless you are staying at GO, also..(We're staying at GO right now, and have been owners for 10 years, and we have never heard of anyone but owners being able to rent.) I asked three times just to make sure, and they said unequivocably that it's not allowed. If it has been allowed in the past, it was a one-time anomaly done by an employee without authority to do so, and that was also emphasized.

They do inquire each time whether you're staying there or not, and will not rent if you are not an owner/occupant.. Those staying at other Marriotts on the island, Barony and Surfwatch included, are not entitled to rent bikes at GO, or to "park your car" there for any reason as described. 

I would also like to put in my 2 cents' worth as to a "favorite HHI resort", and that would hands down be Grande Ocean, for many reasons-----it is a true oceanfront resort ---Surfwatch is not--it requires a long walk or cart ride to get to the ocean. Surfwatch only has one bldg even closely approximating the ocean, and even that cannot claim an "oceanfront experience" because it's set way back from the ocean. An aerial view on "Google maps" can show this clearly. See below:  (to see ocean from top floor of closest bldg to ocean still requires binoculars)

http://www.google.com/maphp?hl=en&q...515,-80.695599&spn=0.003731,0.007907&t=h&z=17.


Grande Ocean's pools are bigger and better (even indoor pool is better and better-located in middle of resort)....two of the three large pools at GO have an ocean view when sitting poolside, and you get the ocean breeze all day long. That's a huge plus if desiring that "oceanfront experience" also. 

The workout room at GO is located on a high-level floor overlooking the ocean, which is THE premier view on the island for workout areas. The landscaping at Grande Ocean is unsurpassed ....While Surfwatch IS set in a pretty marsh area, it's still amongst a 'highly typical and not unique" forest setting, where land was cleared in a pine forest for the resort....it is not replete with the gorgeous gnarly oak trees which make GO so wonderfully beautiful, especially in and around the lagoon half of the resort....the other side of GO has many many palm trees....Surfwatch has very few palm trees, if any,  and no gnarly oak trees that I recall. 

Even the little things like seaside swings are abundant throughout the GO lanscape and pools, and SW has few, to my knowledge..... certainly none which can view the ocean. At GO, the farthest walk from any bldg to the beautiful beach sand is about 3 minutes......you'll need a golf cart to get there at SW, unless you choose the 10-12 minute hike ACROSS THE STREET and then along the boardwalk over the marsh.  Again, see the aerial view to show this.   

Don't get me wrong----Surfwatch is a new and gorgeous Marriott resort......ranks right up there with all the best new Marriotts, but relatively speaking at HILTON HEAD only, in my opinion it ranks third to GO and Barony. Its location on Burke's Beach Rd is not exactly prime real estate....matter of fact it's surrounded by a sketchy neighborhood which WILL get better with time because the area is slowly improving, but it'll take 10 years in my opinion. Both Barony and GO are more private.  

The real telltale fact about SW which shows they needed a gimmick is the 3-BR concept. That is what gave that resort a big lift in sales.....the natural downfall is lack of closeness to ocean. Among the eight resorts on Hilton Head Island, Surfwatch ranks third, and all three are head and shoulders above the others, and also rank high among all the rest across the country, but to those who are only considering Hilton Head, SW comes in third, and historically on TUG, that has been the concensus ever since SW opened. To me it's still wonderful....just not my favorite.   If it were , we would have bought it.  The other two we did.....x 5 .........Marty (jme)


----------



## mlfrancis (Jun 21, 2008)

*renting bikes*

interesting info on the Grande Ocean policy.  We stayed at SurfWatch last November.  Before we traveled there, we contacted out Marriott advisor who contact both GO and SW and were told that if we were staying at any Marriott timeshare on HH, we could rent bikes at GO and get the Sea Pines pass.  That's exactly what we did - and there were never any questions asked.  The rental charge was on our SW bill.  I am of the understanding that you have exchange privileges at any of the Marriotts on HH.  We'll see if that's different when we go this November.

We also love Grande Ocean but like the natural, somewhat secluded setting of SurfWatch - and, yes, there is a wooden walkway to the beach but it's not even 5 minutes (no way it's 12, they'll take you in a cart but most people walk) from the main buildings.  And you get a nice view of the ocean from there as well, unless you're in a garden-view building.  We walk the beach to Barony and back every morning.

Depends on what you want in terms of location, I guess.  I've stayed at all 3 and like SW the best.  If you own at GO and haven't stayed at SW, please try it sometime and you'll see from the OceanFront and OceanSide buildings, you don't need binoculars, and you see tons of wildlife.  

To each his own.


----------



## luv2vacation (Jun 21, 2008)

mlfrancis said:


> We also love Grande Ocean but like the natural, somewhat secluded setting of SurfWatch - and, yes, there is a wooden walkway to the beach but it's not even 5 minutes (no way it's 12, they'll take you in a cart but most people walk) from the main buildings.  And you get a nice view of the ocean from there as well, unless you're in a garden-view building.  We walk the beach to Barony and back every morning.



I second this.




mlfrancis said:


> Depends on what you want in terms of location, I guess.  I've stayed at all 3 and like SW the best.  If you own at GO and haven't stayed there, please try it sometime and you'll see from the OceanFront and OceanSide buildings, you don't need binoculars, and you see tons of wildlife.
> 
> To each his own.



Well said!


----------



## buzzy (Jun 21, 2008)

jme said:


> Only owners/occupants at Grande Ocean can rent bikes there, and that is the official word from the spa desk at GO, which I just called to verify the policy. You DEFINITELY cannot get a Sea Pines Pass unless you are staying at GO, also..(We're staying at GO right now, and have been owners for 10 years, and we have never heard of anyone but owners being able to rent.) I asked three times just to make sure, and they said unequivocably that it's not allowed. If it has been allowed in the past, it was a one-time anomaly done by an employee without authority to do so, and that was also emphasized.
> 
> They do inquire each time whether you're staying there or not, and will not rent if you are not an owner/occupant.. Those staying at other Marriotts on the island, Barony and Surfwatch included, are not entitled to rent bikes at GO, or to "park your car" there for any reason as described.
> (jme)



JME,

We have talked before about the differences between GO and Barony and I am still trying to trade from Barony to GO but the bike situation is kindof bumming me out.  We are planning on bringing our 5 bikes from PA and if we are able to trade to GO we would like to use our own bikes that we hauled and not have to rent bikes at Seapines.  I am assuming from your post that that is not allowed?  (we have a 10,8 and 6 year old so renting bikes it not always easy with the different sizes plus we like having our own to go on all the trails around the island) Do you know for sure that even if we trade from Barony to GO, we would still have to rent bikes at Sea Pines?
I was going to call Sea Pines anyway so I can post what they say as well.  Thanks


----------



## luv2vacation (Jun 21, 2008)

I would definitely call Sea Pines about the bikes because we have (more than once) taken our own bikes into Sea Pines, when not staying there, via our hitch rack.  We just pay the regular $5 gate fee.  The bikes are obviously very visible on the back of our SUV; we have never been questioned.  We usually park in Harbortown parking area (although we have also parked down at South Beach), take the bikes off, and ride.  Last time we did this was about a year and a half ago.


----------



## dashulak (Jun 22, 2008)

luv2vacation said:


> I would definitely call Sea Pines about the bikes because we have (more than once) taken our own bikes into Sea Pines, when not staying there, via our hitch rack.  We just pay the regular $5 gate fee.  The bikes are obviously very visible on the back of our SUV; we have never been questioned.  We usually park in Harbortown parking area (although we have also parked down at South Beach), take the bikes off, and ride.  Last time we did this was about a year and a half ago.



In August 2007 we witnessed not one, but two occasions that vehicles carrying bicycles were denied entrance to Sea Pines.  Both times we overheard the guard telling the driver that they could not enter with bikes on board.  Then, they made them turn around and leave.

Sea Pines OFFICIAL statement is "The bike paths in Sea Pines are only for use by residents, their guests, and resorts guests." 

http://www.aspppo.com/security.htm#bike

It's irritating that people staying at other Marriott resorts may be renting bikes at Grande Ocean.  Part of our maintenance fees at Grande Ocean go toward this amenity, including the Sea Pines bike passes.  If people want to use this amenity, they should buy or rent at Grande Ocean.


----------



## buzzy (Jun 22, 2008)

[QUOTE
It's irritating that people staying at other Marriott resorts may be renting bikes at Grande Ocean.  Part of our maintenance fees at Grande Ocean go toward this amenity, including the Sea Pines bike passes.  If people want to use this amenity, they should buy or rent at Grande Ocean.[/QUOTE]

I do get that, but what about if you are staying at GO and bring your own bikes?  Do they make you rent the bikes from them anyway?


----------



## dashulak (Jun 22, 2008)

buzzy said:


> If you are staying at GO and bring your own bikes, do they make you rent the bikes from them anyway?



You do not have to rent bikes from Grande Ocean.  You can still get your Sea Pines bike pass by going to Bike Rentals and giving them your name and unit number.  When we were there in August 2007, many bicycle rental companies were not offering drop-off/pickup because of some security concerns.  (Nothing negative toward MGO as I recall.)

There has been some discussion in the past over who, besides Grande Ocean owners and people renting bikes at Grande Ocean, such as exchangers and Marriott renters, are eligible for Bike Passes.  I'm not sure what the policy currently is since the situation doesn't affect me.


----------



## sernow (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm confident that you may use your own bikes at GO and get a pass for Sea Pines. I remember when I stayed there that there were rental companies willing to deliver bikes, but we just opted renting at GO.


----------



## Judy999 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Sea Pines Bike tour*

Great advice from all.

Thx very much.  Looking forward to putting them into use.

Judy


----------



## buzzy (Jun 23, 2008)

I did call security over at Sea Pines and they told me that coming from another resort (I told him Barony Beach), I would not be allowed to use our bikes at Sea Pines....if we stayed at GO, then we would have to get a bike pass from Grande Ocean to ride our own bikes at Sea Pines. I do not have to rent from them. Thought I would share what they said.


----------



## Cerk (Jul 28, 2008)

tidefan said:


> We stayed at Heritage Club at the end of May/early June.  If you like golf, you get 2 "free" (well, you have to pay the $35 cart fee) rounds each day during your week, one of which can be at Harbour Town.  Good deal if you are a golfer.  Plus, the property is right at Harbour Town, a really good location in Sea Pines...
> 
> Also, if you don't have to be on the beach, you could probably get into Disney over at Shelter Cove...



Just curious about this cart fee.  Is is $35 per round per player ($70 per cart)?  If this is the case, do they run on nitros oxide?  That seems pretty stiff for two supposedly "free" rounds of golf per day!  For the better courses that may still be a deal, but paying $35 per player for mediocre courses doesn't appear to be a great benefit.  Am I wrong on this?


----------



## tidefan (Jul 28, 2008)

Cerk said:


> Just curious about this cart fee.  Is is $35 per round per player ($70 per cart)?  If this is the case, do they run on nitros oxide?  That seems pretty stiff for two supposedly "free" rounds of golf per day!  For the better courses that may still be a deal, but paying $35 per player for mediocre courses doesn't appear to be a great benefit.  Am I wrong on this?



Cerk, yes, it is $35 per player.  That is good for 2 people every day of your stay at Heritage Club.  The 3 courses that you can use this on are the Sea Pines Courses (where Heritage Club is located), Harbour Town, Heron Pointe, and the Ocean Course.  I don't really think that I would consider these to be "mediocre" golf courses.  One caveat to this is that you may only play Harbour Town once during a 7-day stay.

As to value, don't know about you, but I'd rather fork out $35 per player at Harbour Town instead of the asking price of $270 per player.  I think that the other two courses list for over $100/player.  Also, you can debate whether or not Harbour Town is worth it, but it is a PGA Tour Course (Verizon Heritage).

This is available to all owners and exchangers...


----------



## jwq387 (Jul 29, 2008)

*exchange into HHI New Years*



Cerk said:


> Just curious about this cart fee.  Is is $35 per round per player ($70 per cart)?  If this is the case, do they run on nitros oxide?  That seems pretty stiff for two supposedly "free" rounds of golf per day!  For the better courses that may still be a deal, but paying $35 per player for mediocre courses doesn't appear to be a great benefit.  Am I wrong on this?


 
Yes, Cerk, you are wrong on this.  This might be the best deal in golf, period. $35 to play Harbour Town, one of the top 100 golf courses in the US, Heron Pointe, a newly renovated, and difficult Pete Dye design, and the Ocean Course, is a STEAL. You would be hard pressed to only pay $35 for ANY golf course on HIlton Head, ANY time of the year, let alone play the above 3 mentioned. Can I go????


----------



## Cerk (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback re: the $35 cart fee.  Sorry for the aggrevation I expressed re: this cost.  I'm sure this amount for a greens fee for these courses is still very reasonable.  It just kind of bothers me that you're being told you have 2 "free rounds" of golf each day but oh, by the way, you still have to pay $70.  What's free about that?  I realize that these all of these courses you mention are nice courses, but $35 per person for a cart still seems ridiculous.  I've never paid half that amount for a cart at even premier courses.  I can understand if they simply say "reduced rates" instead of a $35 cart fee.  

Also, in order to get this "2 free rounds per day or 14 free rounds", do you need to stay specifically at Heritage Club?  Or is this benefit extended for stays at other resorts at Hilton Head also?  If so, which?

Thanks.


----------



## vlapinta (Aug 1, 2008)

From my understanding it is just Heritage Club that gets you the "free golf"
Last April we stayed at GO. We traded our OW and we enjoyed our stay. This year we traded our OW for Heritage Club to take advantage of the golf. We are leaving in a week. We gave up being on the Ocean for the golf this year. Being in Harbor town should be really nice and we love Sea Pines for bike riding!

Vicki


----------

